
The Internet Is One Big Grey Pill - nyodeneD
http://us1.campaign-archive1.com/?u=78cbbb7f2882629a5157fa593&id=5759ce07c2
======
hardwaresofton
Taking the article seriously, what if this grey pill revelation is just a big
red pill that discourages other red pills in disguise?

~~~
jccc
You can easily read the article as being self-aware of this possibility. It
seems to me to encourage exactly that kind of awareness.

------
yarou
This was very hard for me to read.

The "tweet storm" form of writing actually made my eyes hurt.

I'm sure the author has some interesting ideas, but the format was so
painfully irritating for me to read, that it detracted from their overall
message.

Call me old-fashioned, but I prefer essay-style long form content.

~~~
nikdaheratik
I agree, but I wonder if it is merely the format, or the lack of thought
and/or editing of their writing that the format implies.

------
JonnieCache
Is the numbering here just imitation of the form of propositional
logic/philosophy or is there some other reason for it?

~~~
to3m
I think each entry is supposed to be tweet-sized, and it's supposed to be read
as a sequence of tweets (numbered so that Twitter's web site doesn't mess it
up).

~~~
fixermark
Oh my God.

That's quite possibly the worst reason to divide up a paragraph that I've ever
heard.

~~~
xlm1717
Even this is an understatement. I would really have loved to read it in
paragraph format. As a numbered list it got tiring.

------
dawnbreez
Re:the giant comment chain about moderation, it looks like transparency is
something that HN's moderators desperately need right now.

------
xlm1717
After reading this, the motivation behind his Gervais Principle series makes
more sense.

------
ivoras
Ummm, does the style and the content of this e-mail / article remind anyone of
the random philosophy essay generators?

Just googled "random philosophy generator" and there's apparently like a dozen
of them nowadays.

------
xbrjvjcjcj
Sounds to me like the author is complaining people disagree with him on the
internet.

~~~
dang
Please stop creating a new account for every comment or two that you post. HN
threads are supposed to be conversations. People have conversations with other
people, not random-access snippets.

HN allows anonymity and trusts users to make good use of it. This is not a
good use of it. If everyone used HN this way, we wouldn't have usernames at
all—just comments without authors. That would be a completely different site.

~~~
KirinDave
Dead honest, I've been considering doing the same and just digitally signing
the ones I want to preserve identity on.

The current state of HN moderation and management is quite bad. I see no
reason to treat them with dignity and respect (as an organization).

~~~
dang
> _The current state of HN moderation and management is quite bad. I see no
> reason to treat them with dignity and respect (as an organization)._

We must be missing something important if that's true. I have the same
question nkurz posted. If you'd prefer to answer it privately, you're welcome
to email hn@ycombinator.com.

------
ForHackernews
[https://www.reddit.com/r/im14andthisisdeep](https://www.reddit.com/r/im14andthisisdeep)

